# WKC 137 Mini Poodle Porn



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

enjoy!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh how I want that Sugar Baby! If I could have snatched her from Koz I would have!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

we were close enough to grab her up during the breed judging!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> we were close enough to grab her up during the breed judging!!!


If only I'd known you were a willing partner in crime, I would have!!:nod: It's the second time I've been close enough to Sugar Baby to snatch her and run, and you know what they say about the third time being a charm!:vroam:


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> If only I'd known you were a willing partner in crime, I would have!!:nod: It's the second time I've been close enough to Sugar Baby to snatch her and run, and you know what they say about the third time being a charm!:vroam:


If you need a hideaway, I am a willing volunteer! lol I would be willing just to have a chance to be that close. She is a real beauty. Does anyone know about future plans they might have for her? I cannot wait to see what kind of puppies she throws. Especially depending on their choice of sire. Swoon!


----------

